

Show HN: Strider – test deployments and bake AMIs from Python - mpdehaan2
http://github.com/mpdehaan/strider

======
mpdehaan2
Hi everyone,

I wrote a Python program to test automated deployments in VMs (like Vagrant)
in order to catch up on boto, and then realized it was a very small step to
teach it to bake AMIs (like Packer). The win is you have one file and program
that describes your configuration rather than two, and it's all written in one
language that can share code.

Strider only supports AWS and the 'shell' provisioner at this time (which is
fine for running ansible and I imagine masterless Puppet/Chef as well), but
I'm very open to pull requests to add new plugins.

The included "shell" provisioner example rsync's some ansible content to a
remote system and then runs it. It's not abstracted in the least, it exposes
every single CLI flag when invoking ansible, but that also makes it a bit
easier to customize, which I like.

